# delta 28-243 bandsaw



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

i have a delta 28-243 model band saw. it has a 1/2 HP motor on it (62-142) i bought it used and didn't get an instruction manual with it. i am trying to find info on resawing with it. i can order a 3/4" blade through my local delta/portercable store. i am unsure of the tooth count i should get or even if my saw can handle the resawing that i am trying to do. Christmas of 08 i cut some reindeer silhouettes of hard maple 10/4 and 4" wide. it handled it well. i would like to resaw a 6" wide board (the max the blade guide will allow) any suggestions on where i could go to get the info i need? or does anyone know if i can resaw something that wide with my saw? thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## the_tool (Dec 16, 2009)

You could try eReplacementParts.com - I know you will at-least get full diagrams on the saw and parts lists. You may also find some other resources you need. Here's that bandsaw page: Delta 28-243 Band Saw
Hope this helps!


----------



## tmarkm (Jan 18, 2010)

*Resawing on a 28-243*



greg4269ub said:


> i have a delta 28-243 model band saw. it has a 1/2 HP motor on it (62-142) i bought it used and didn't get an instruction manual with it. i am trying to find info on resawing with it. i can order a 3/4" blade through my local delta/portercable store. i am unsure of the tooth count i should get or even if my saw can handle the resawing that i am trying to do. Christmas of 08 i cut some reindeer silhouettes of hard maple 10/4 and 4" wide. it handled it well. i would like to resaw a 6" wide board (the max the blade guide will allow) any suggestions on where i could go to get the info i need? or does anyone know if i can resaw something that wide with my saw? thank you in advance for your help.



Greg, 

I have the same saw but with a 1 HP motor. I still have the manual but I am afraid it isn't much help with your question. I also have the riser extension so I can resaw up to 12 1/4 boards. I use a 3/4" 3 tpi blade. I just finished cutting a wet log 12" across with no problem. At one point I had to slow my feed rate because I was stalling the motor. But over all I can handle most anything that fits. I think most of what I do would be slow going with a 1/2 hp motor. But the saw can handle it. I've been using mine for this for over 20 years. 

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

welcome to the forum!! thanks for the info i could only order a 4tpi blade at my local delt/dewalt store. i haven't tried any pieces yet but i am close to that project your info will help thanks again!!


----------



## tmarkm (Jan 18, 2010)

Your quite welcome. 4 tpi will work fine. It might be a bit slower but then the cut will be a a litter smother too. I'm curious to see how you like that blade. My 3 tpi blade is great for rough stuff but it is just that, rough.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

my goal is to trim turning blanks out of slabs that are left over from my sawmill. i have several that i will be doing now and when the snow melts i will get the rest out of the pile. when i have the pics together i will post some.


----------



## Chattwoodworker (Jul 21, 2016)

*Delta 28-243 14" woodcutting band saw blade guide*

I did not find any information on inserting the bottom, left side, blade guide. Mine is very worn on one side and needs to be turned. How do I get it in the hole? I have tried, but it won't go in from the blade side and I have done contortions trying to get it in underneath the table from the left side.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Chattwoodworker said:


> I did not find any information on inserting the bottom, left side, blade guide. Mine is very worn on one side and needs to be turned. How do I get it in the hole? I have tried, but it won't go in from the blade side and I have done contortions trying to get it in underneath the table from the left side.



I have the same saw but 30 years older.
Do your self a favor and take the table off, and get acquainted with the lower guides. That 1 lower guide is a pia. 

I would recommend a 1/2" 3 tpi resaw blade.

Also be sure to get Louis Iturra's Bandsaw catalog/bible. More info on the Delta 14" bs, than you would believe. Plus loads of advise and.
Here is a link to it. 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25128636/It...logue_2010.pdf


----------



## Woodsci (May 3, 2016)

*Delta 20-243 Band Saw*

Looking for a Manual for the 28-243 Band Saw. The model number actually has an "S" after the number. Thanks.


----------



## Einstein1675 (Aug 13, 2017)

Woodsci said:


> Looking for a Manual for the 28-243 Band Saw. The model number actually has an "S" after the number. Thanks.


Just found and ordered the manual on ebay. was $10.99 and included shipping. Mine has an "F". Don't know what that indicates. I have no idea when mine as made. 28 24 3F.. Serial No.87G 37029.


----------

